# Little emotional



## SKade (May 28, 2021)

I’m a little emotional today. I just passed my MBES on to my baby brother. I’ve got my gravity series now and don’t really need to cook more than I can fit on it. If I do I can always barrow it back. It gave me a good decade. Hopefully it will give him the same. The only smoker he’s used so far is a tiny little thing on the bottom of a combo gas, charcoal, and electric smoker grill. This will give him more space to play with and actual temperature control.  I realize a ten year old used smoker isn’t the fanciest gift but I made a lot of good memories with that grill. I learned a lot on it, made a lot of good food and hopefully he will to.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2021)

I'm pretty sure your little brother will be very happy with the gift of a smoker.  10 years old or not, its still an upgrade for him.
I'd say great gift.
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (May 28, 2021)

I passed my MES on to a great friend. He’s keeping her turning out great Q.


----------



## 912smoker (May 28, 2021)

Yep I gave my MES 30 to my future SIL a couple of months ago. Sad but proud moment. He's turned out a couple of good pork tenderloins so far. Hope he continues to use it and grow !


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 28, 2021)

Best gift you can give in my opinion.  No better way to get in the hobby than a free smoker. I’m sure he’s more than happy.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2021)

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

SKade said:


> ...I just passed my MBES on to my baby brother...


Good deal. Now that I've got my new offset, I'm trying to decide what to do with my Oklahoma Joe offset. My son-in-law wants it, but realistically he'll never use it. They only live a couple of blocks away and I do all the cooking so they come here almost every day. Besides, he works 6 days a week, when is he going to have the time?


----------

